# Cotton vs. Silky



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

OK I went and looked at a litter of puppies today and have to make a decision by tomorrow...the puppy I went to look at has a cottony coat instead of a silky one...I'm not sure if I want a cotton one or not...any advice is welcome. What should i except with either coat. Does the cotton grow longer? or does it just frizz/ If left long what does it look like...will they just look matted all the time? or are they easier to care for? I am really clueless


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Apr 20 2005, 08:25 PM
> *OK I went and looked at a litter of puppies today and have to make a decision by tomorrow...the puppy I went to look at has a cottony coat instead of a silky one...I'm not sure if I want a cotton one or not...any advice is welcome. What should i except with either coat. Does the cotton grow longer? or does it just frizz/ If left long what does it look like...will they just look matted all the time? or are they easier to care for? I am really clueless
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54710*


[/QUOTE]
I have some that has soft silky, I have some that is cottoning, an a few that has some curl to it. My personal opion on the cottony ones I have, sure knots up right behind there ears if you don't keep them brushed, I have never seen it frizz. I don't have no proublem it knotting anywhere else but behind her ears. I think if you only have one to comb it is not no problem. Cottony coat I would buy another one with it I just know to keep it brushed allot behind her ears. This is my exsperience.
Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Click on my name and look at my "personal" photo of Catcher. He has a cottony coat. He doesn't mat too badly at all. I just brush every other night and there are very, very few mats. With all else being equal, I would choose silky if I had a choice.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it just soft or really cottony. The breeder, if it is a reputable one, should be able to address your concerns about coat care. Responsible, reputable breeders are familiar with the lines and have a pretty good idea about what they are producing.

Personally, if it is a pet, I would rather have a less than ideal coat and the dog with the temperament that is more appropriate for me. I can always do a really cute puppy trim (cottony coats actually hold the trim better).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Apr 20 2005, 10:15 PM
> *Is it just soft or really cottony. The breeder, if it is a reputable one, should be able to address your concerns about coat care. Responsible, reputable breeders are familiar with the lines and have a pretty good idea about what they are producing.
> 
> Personally, if it is a pet, I would rather have a less than ideal coat and the dog with the temperament that is more appropriate for me. I can always do a really cute puppy trim (cottony coats actually hold the trim better).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54742*


[/QUOTE]

I have not talked to the breeder about his coat. She is wonderful and I'm sure she'd be glad to help me but actually I'm doing well with the coat... I brush him every other day and he has a professional grooming once a month. The products you told me about and the BTB Pomade have been so helpful. 

The coat is definitely very soft and "airy". It does not have any weight to it but because it is so thick it hangs pretty nicely. Here is a photo that shows the coat pretty well. (Excuse the weird color in the photo.. my kitchen floors are not totally yukky like they appear in the photo!)

P.P.S. Oh... definitely, to me temperament is the most important ... This little guy has the best disposition... just amazing! He is so calm and responsive to me... such a total love!!!

















Catcher - He loves to turn his little bed upside down and lay on it that way. He never ever gets in it the correct way!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

If you have hestitations, I would not get a puppy. You will find a puppy that you are completely in love with. Of course, I am sure you will fall in love with any puppy but this is a life long commitment and you should get a puppy that you feel 100% about.

I agree temperment is the most important but who said you can't have looks and temperment. I know I talk a lot of my Sparkle but she is the Maltese I have been waiting for that has the looks and personality I want. That doesn't mean I don't love my other kids.

Silky vs Cotton coat surely makes a lot of difference in grooming. Sprakle has a perfect and correct silky - she is a dream to groom and very easy to grow her coat. Nibbler has a softer silk coat and he matts more easily.

However, your puppy is still a baby and his/her coat may change. The breeder should be able to tell you more about her lines and what to expect.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Kallie/Catcher's Mom: Your Catcher looks like a darling imp! What fun he must be!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you have your heart set on a Maltese with a long coat, I wouldn't get one with a cottony coat. My Lady has a cottony coat and I have never been successful getting it any longer than about 4 or 5 inches. And believe me, anything past 3 inches is a real chore! Cottony coats look adorable in puppy cuts, though, because they are soft and fluffy.

I tend to agree with Charmypoo. If this puppy is not exactly what you want, pass on her and keep looking. This is hopefully a 15 year commitment so there's no rush. And the perfect one is out there somewhere!


----------

